# Car alarm and Tesla app



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Hellos,

Does anyone know how the Tesla app alerts you when your car alarm goes off? I've searched for a demonstration but all the youtube videos show are people setting off the alarm. I'm looking to know how it alerts you on your mobile device. Does it popup notify you like a message? Does it ring, beep, or do something to make you aware?

Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you have your car, consider setting off the alarm and letting us know what happens.


----------



## Matt Davis (Mar 17, 2018)

Just a normal app notification- IIRC the text is something like "vehicle alarm was triggered".

I got that while I was out of town and had a mini freak out- turned out my 7yo had stayed in the back of the car too long and exited the car after it had locked.


----------



## DendeNYC (Jun 29, 2018)

Matt Davis said:


> I got that *while I was out of town* and had a mini freak out- turned out *my 7yo had stayed in the back of the car too long* and exited the car after it had locked.


Wait...what?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DendeNYC said:


> Wait...what?


I assume his significant other was still at home with the 7yo.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Matt Davis said:


> Just a normal app notification- IIRC the text is something like "vehicle alarm was triggered".
> 
> I got that while I was out of town and had a mini freak out- turned out my 7yo had stayed in the back of the car too long and exited the car after it had locked.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Matt Davis (Mar 17, 2018)

garsh said:


> I assume his significant other was still at home with the 7yo.


Yes, of course... But yeah, that does read like a good case for cabin overheat protection (and a visit from social services) at first glance, doesn't it?


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

In the Tesla app (at least on Android) there's a notification option for the Car Alarm, so I assume it's a push notification (similar to Summon).


----------

